# Polarized sunglasses presciption



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm looking to get an inexpensive pair of prescription polarized sunglasses. I've got some Costa's that I love, but sometimes it'd be nice if I could see a little more clearly, but I don't want to drop $200+ on prescription lenses for them. 

Do any of you know of an affordable alternate that would be good?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Nope it ain't out there.....it sucks to get old...everybody charges more for what you have to have......


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm 29 lol, not old yet


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

i just had some made $600, after insurance kicked in cost me bout $220


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I am old. My Rayban's with progressive lenses were about 800 bucks, 250 after insurance.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have vision insurance...


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Fwiw, I am shopping around for some too. I am cash pay also, so I will share what I find and am looking for any input that anyone might have also.

Thanks,


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

ETibbs said:


> I'm 29 lol, not old yet


Sorry, my nearsightedness or lack of has kicked up a notch in the past year ,probably from looking at this damn PC ,but anyway I'm 48 and feeling older by the day including my Sciatica ....I have always heard of people suffering from the discomfort of it and now I feel their pain and it sucks......Good glasses don't come cheap,that's why they are good glass,lol...Good luck finding a deal..


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

My Costa's have a cracked lens, so I've considered just getting prescription lenses put in them, but that's still going to be a huge expense. I could buy a new reel for the price of those lenses, but if I can't see I can't fish lol. It's a catch 22.

I get my everyday eye glasses from Zennioptical.com, and they offer prescription polarized lenses at an affordable price ($58 for the pair I have in my cart that I can't commit to), but I can't find any reviews that are saying what I want to hear. I don't want to buy polarized lenses that won't work like they should.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I have prescription glasses - both regular and sunglasses. However, I don't normally use them. 

The first time I took my prescription sunglasses on the boat - I about killed myself. I pulled the boat up onto the beach so we could get out. The glasses affected my depth perception and made the sand look closer than it really was (based on what I was used to seeing) - and I stepped out of the boat and went face first because it was further than it appeared. After doing that, or close, a couple of times - I decided to take them off and put on my regular glasses before I got out of the boat.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I wear my contacts with sunglasses, i'm not paying that much.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Rickpcfl said:


> I have prescription glasses - both regular and sunglasses. However, I don't normally use them.
> 
> The first time I took my prescription sunglasses on the boat - I about killed myself. I pulled the boat up onto the beach so we could get out. The glasses affected my depth perception and made the sand look closer than it really was (based on what I was used to seeing) - and I stepped out of the boat and went face first because it was further than it appeared. After doing that, or close, a couple of times - I decided to take them off and put on my regular glasses before I got out of the boat.


I am a delivery captain, so I am on the water for long periods. I just got back from 5 months running a boat in the islands. My old Rx sunglasses are single vision, it took some getting used to but I get migraines so they are a godsend.

Problem has been reading charts and the electronics, that is why I am looking to upgrade... Interested in any leads anyone has.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

Sailing_Faith said:


> I am a delivery captain, so I am on the water for long periods. I just got back from 5 months running a boat in the islands. My old Rx sunglasses are single vision, it took some getting used to but I get migraines so they are a godsend.
> 
> Problem has been reading charts and the electronics, that is why I am looking to upgrade... Interested in any leads anyone has.


I think Zenni Optical will do progressive lenses as sunglasses too


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I have transition lenses in what they call Drive wear which are polarized and I love them. They are only single vision, I had them done at Costco and they were well under $200, I think less than $150. They do the transition thing but never completely clear. There great on the water, I can see stuff like FISH :thumbsup:.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I just ordered some from zennioptical.com. With frames, polarized lenses, a blue mirror finish and shipping it was $83


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

ETibbs said:


> Well I just ordered some from zennioptical.com. With frames, polarized lenses, a blue mirror finish and shipping it was $83


Sounds good, let know how they work out if you would.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

I tried a pair from zenni optical a couple years ago. I have had great luck with them on other (clear) glasses, but the sunglasses I bought had a weird inner lens that had the Rx, and an outter lens that was tinted. Worked great when it was clean, but salt spray or dust got between the lenses and you had to take it apart to clean it.

I hope the ones you ordered are different. Best of luck, and please do let us know.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I have two pairs of Ray Ban Polarized prescription bifocals from Sears... last ones were right at $200.00 I prefer the wrap around Costa's for fishing , the flat design seems to reflect too much light...


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

See what your insurance covers. I got prescription polarized sunglasses w/green mirror and anti-glare coatings. I paid 178 bucks and insurance covered the rest. Prescription Costas were crazy in price. I don't know why I didn't get prescription sunglasses sooner.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

Sailing_Faith said:


> I tried a pair from zenni optical a couple years ago. I have had great luck with them on other (clear) glasses, but the sunglasses I bought had a weird inner lens that had the Rx, and an outter lens that was tinted. Worked great when it was clean, but salt spray or dust got between the lenses and you had to take it apart to clean it.
> 
> I hope the ones you ordered are different. Best of luck, and please do let us know.


I've been using Zenni for years for my normal glasses. I ordered a pair of safety glasses that are like what you described and it was a little annoying. Needless to say they are in a drawer somewhere at home.

These sunglasses I ordered won't be like those. It will be the actually lens polarized and mirrored.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I just got a pair of WileyX perscription sunglasses (progressive) from Navarre Family Eye Care. I love them. The difference between contacts + sunglasses and perscription sunglasses is staggering. I can see better then I ever have (and I've been through lots of eye stuff including cataract surgery). they are not cheap but they are less expensive than Costa or Maui Jim... i paid about $600 after insurance and it was worth it. I'm seeing busting fish that no one else in the boat can see. Yea the first day I wore them took some getting used to but I got over that pretty quick!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had a few pair of Maui Jim's and Costas made through Sight & Sun Eyeworks of Perdido

http://sightandsun-perdido.com/

Progressive lens were about $400 for each pair.

Jim


----------

